# another new guy



## SoldierOfFortune (May 15, 2012)

hey, another new guy here. Im on another forum but heard IronMag is the place to be so here i am


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Charley and Prince's automated message!


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

welcome to iron mag


----------



## brazey (May 15, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## mth496 (May 15, 2012)

welcome another new guy    good to have you here


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (May 15, 2012)

oops i thought i was signing up for a tranny fetish page. Oh well, i guess i'll learn how to work out


----------



## jazz90 (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I am James from Queens and I am was an obese and reduced almost 40 pounds in 3 months, and now I want get good shape so I hope this forum proves to be helpful.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 16, 2012)

Ironmag is the place to be no doubt, you'll love the lab testing section I bet.  Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (May 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Shamrock. (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  This is a pretty great place to be


----------



## J.T (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------

